# SysAdm control panel



## Phishfry (Apr 10, 2017)

I see that TrueOS configuration panel can be run remotely. There is a recent port of the API to FreeBSD. Has anyone tried it yet?
There is supposedly a Windows client too.
sysutils/sysadm
I noted it requires 36MB of QT files when checking it out.

Anybody have a screen shot of the QT client? I want to see what it offers.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 11, 2017)

So the SysAdm server operates as a service and the QT client works under Xfce4 with only a 36Mb install.

I was wondering why the panel icon did not launch the client, It was running in the tray and I did not notice it.

Now I have problems getting the bridge working. The docs could be better in explaining the bridge concept.

Better yet would be passing cert keys easily like ssh does. I really only want local network access anyway.

I use webmin mostly but I am always looking around.


----------

